# Hauling a goat in a uhaul?



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, this may sound dumb, but I've just never been up close to one of those uhaul trailers. Could they be suitable for hauling a goat? I was worried about ventilation. Someone was asking me about this.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I know they dont have any ventilation in them and no type of air holes at all. They are not meant to haul animals in. I personally wouldnt do it. I would try tp find either a horse trailor or the back of a truck with a camper on it, or inside the back of my Surburban...thats where I haul mine and this way they wont freeze in cold weather or get too hot in the summer. I forgot to mention its a older Surburban. But with a diaper or putting a tarp down is better. Sorry for the book...lol...JMO
Kathy


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I have had good success hauling goats long distances in enclosed utility trailers. I have a 14' that I have sectioned off and It has worked quite well for me. Now My trailer has a cap vent. But I successfully hauled 5 goats this summer over 8 hours when the daytime temps were 105 (we traveled at night and made stops for water and to check on the animals). If the trailer has one of the vents you can open at the top, I would not have any hesitation hauling goats in it. put some straw down and they will snuggle right in.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, at least this time of year there are no worries about overheating. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Check with your U-haul, mine had horse trailers. If not, I'm sure they can get one when requested.

Wendy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I would just make sure the horse trailer is a stock type or at least closes up. I have heard of horror stories of goats jumping out of the back of a two horse trailer. I have a CM 2 horse slant with stock sides, then a 21' stock trailer too. I think a goat tote is on my Christmas list this year right behind my milking machine :biggrin


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I have used the small U haul trailor to haul goats short distance 100 mi. or less with no problem.


----------



## sammyd (Nov 16, 2008)

I would feel better using an enclosed U-Haul rather than an open stock trailer for most of the hauls I make which are instate. 
Normally we just put the topper on the truck. In summer we crack the side vents. Throw in half a bale of bedding and away we go...
We did buy an enclosed trailer that we are looking at as a goat hauler in cases where the truck bed is full of something else


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

U-haul rents horse trailers also. Ashely you would think the heat of the summer would be the worst...but think of the humidity we have, couple that with urine and the breath from the goats, you have a pnemonia nitemare just waiting to happen. I would not use anything that didn't have ventilation. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl older surburbans work great :laughcry at least mine did when it was running :sniffle

Sheryl


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I used a small covered U haul to transport 2 goats, I put a piece of 2x4 block to keep the slide down door gaped open at the bottom and wired the door handle tight to the U haul frame ,BUT these 2 goats were only in the U haul for about 3 hours , The reason I went with U haul is because our truck has a U haul hook up and sons truck has the covered trailer hook up on his . I would never do this with over 3 goats due to what Vicki posted but for a short run and not over 3 goats ,it worked good for me and was cheap ... just me tho :/


----------

